# 2009 T1 vs T2 (Touring)



## royce (Jan 29, 2009)

My 1991 REI Randonee is giving up the ghost, and the lead condender for a replacement is the Cannondale Touring bike. My rides tend to be 40 - 75 miles, average less than 15 miles and hour, and relatively flat. I'm in my late 40's and not svelt. There are tandems with less rider weight than my bike. In other words, consider my usual riding to be "loaded".

But enough about me. I like the gearing on the T2 better, and I don't think the components are worth $400 - $500 more on the T1. The key difference to me between the T1 and the T2 is the fork -- one is the "Fatty go anywhere" and one is a "TIG-Chromoly". Does anyone know how this may affect comfort, durability and ride-ability?


----------



## PigmyRacer (Oct 3, 2007)

I have done some pretty serious touring and can say with the utmost certainty that Cannondale does not make the greatest touring bikes. If you are willing to spend the money, I would strongly suggest you look at a custom frame from one of the many small frame builders. I suggest this for two reasons. First, a lot of the small frame builders make some beautiful steel bikes that will be much better made than anything you can buy in a store. Second, a touring bike requires the same amount of customization that a top racer needs in order for it to be comfortable. If you are going to ride a bike for hours at a time, it helps if it is customized to fit your body and you have components that you feel comfortable with. If that is too much effort or money, the Trek 520 is one of the most solid off-the-shelf touring bikes. 

As between the two Cannondales, the real differences between them are components. The frames and forks are very similar.


----------



## royce (Jan 29, 2009)

I've done my fair share of biking, and it is possible to be comfortable on something other than a Trek 520 or a custom frame. And someone who's in the market for a $1500 bike is not in the market for a custom bike, sorry. The only reason I'm replacing my Randonee is that all the components are wearing out (again) and rather than replace them all, I thought I'd join this millenia. (The 520 stock gearing is not what I want, and the components are cheap compared to the T2 or LHT -- much less the T1).

While my second choice at the moment is a Surly LHT, this is a Cannondale forum, and there's plenty written comparing the two. There are a lot of people happily touring on Cannondales, and you haven't chosen to justify your opinion that Cannondale touring bikes just aren't worth it.





PigmyRacer said:


> As between the two Cannondales, the real differences between them are components. The frames and forks are very similar.


The frames -- except for paint -- are identical. The forks are not. Hence, my question.


----------



## PigmyRacer (Oct 3, 2007)

royce said:


> I've done my fair share of biking, and it is possible to be comfortable on something other than a Trek 520 or a custom frame. And someone who's in the market for a $1500 bike is not in the market for a custom bike, sorry. The only reason I'm replacing my Randonee is that all the components are wearing out (again) and rather than replace them all, I thought I'd join this millenia. (The 520 stock gearing is not what I want, and the components are cheap compared to the T2 or LHT -- much less the T1).
> 
> While my second choice at the moment is a Surly LHT, this is a Cannondale forum, and there's plenty written comparing the two. There are a lot of people happily touring on Cannondales, and you haven't chosen to justify your opinion that Cannondale touring bikes just aren't worth it.


I'm sorry then if I didn't answer your question. The differences between the forks are nominal. In my personal opinion, the T1 and T2 offer poor components for the price and frames that aren't as stable as other bikes.


----------



## njwilken (Mar 21, 2006)

*cannondale touring bikes*

I have ridden on a number of touring bikes over the years. The Cannondale can be a fine choice if you want to upgrade all the components, and if you don't mind a very stiff ride. However, for the same money I would recommend a frame up build: purchase a lightly used steel LHT, Trek, or even a custom frame, and then build it as you like. You'll spend the same or maybe a bit more and have the perfect touring bike for you. I recently purchased a custom steel frame and fork from a local builder, lightly used, for only $1,200 - after adding wheels and components I'm at $2,200 for a bike that will last me for the rest of my life - well worth it!!!


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

njwilken said:


> I have ridden on a number of touring bikes over the years. The Cannondale can be a fine choice if you want to upgrade all the components, and if you don't mind a very stiff ride. However, for the same money I would recommend a frame up build: purchase a lightly used steel LHT, Trek, or even a custom frame, and then build it as you like. You'll spend the same or maybe a bit more and have the perfect touring bike for you. I recently purchased a custom steel frame and fork from a local builder, lightly used, for only $1,200 - after adding wheels and components I'm at $2,200 for a bike that will last me for the rest of my life - well worth it!!!


Nice of you to join us but I'm guessing the OP has already made a choice given that the thread is more than two years old. I suppose your someone else might find your advice useful...


----------



## Woyteck Morajko (Jan 7, 2005)

cannondale ouring bikes NOT good/ stable?!. gee, i guess i'll have throw my FOUR in the garbage! they are NOT too stiff if you weigh more than 100k (220) and use 35 or bigger tires. the problem i have with cannondale is that they DISCONTINUED the touring models!!! this is an outrage. 
i DID hear a rumor that they me back for 2012; enough people are complaining, apparently


----------

